# Cree 9-Watt Daylight (5000K) LED Light Bulb



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

2700k are like yellow "bug bulbs".. not real efficient 5000k are like incandescent bulbs also not real efficient for plant growth.. 

You can a lot do better..


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

I´m using 2 cheap ebay e27 par38 bulbs aprox 6500k with 60 degree lenses (supposedly cree leds, but I dont think thats the case). The plants are very happy under them and so far bubbling away.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

veark said:


> Has anyone had an experience with this one? They are selling it for about $12 at HD. There is another one at 2700k. Is this any good for growing plants?


Problem with these is that they are omnidirectional. Great to duplicate the functionality of a traditional light bulb to light up a room. You could use them in a clamp-on work light reflector, but multiple directional LEDs would be better.


----------



## veark (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, so I guess this one is a no...

I liked this one cause of the low price, a very good point that it is omnidirectional, but there isn't anything from a respectable brand that comes even close price wise. Does anybody know a good e27 bulb that would be good for plants? I remember there was one that was looking good, but at the price was over fifty, which for one bulb sounds crazy...

Basically I am trying to get a LED fixture on the cheap :biggrin: - but one that is doing a good job too.

Matsnork, do you remember the specific brand, or a way to look into this? Sounds good.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I am trying these bulbs now in a little wabi kusa set up with a Home Depot desk lamp that I painted aluminum to help focus the light. So far the plants are doing ok... But time will tell. Growth is slow but that could just be them getting adjusted to the environment. Never tried 5000k, does seems more yellowish to me then 65k. but I have the bulb pretty close to the plants so I'm hoping there is enough PAR. HAve no clue what the spectral output is.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Found more info: 
http://www.ledbenchmark.com/display.php?id=126&name=Cree,+Inc.+9W+Dimmable+DW+Globe


----------

